# Major archaeological find at site of Civil War prison.



## Chopstick (Aug 16, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what finds and historical knowledge this site will yield.  

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/08/14/georgia.civil.war.camp/index.html?hpt=T2



> The discovery of the exact location of a stockade and dozens of personal artifacts belonging to its Union prisoners is one of the biggest archaeological Civil War finds in decades, federal and Georgia officials said Monday.
> 
> Outside of scholars and Civil War buffs, few people have heard of the Confederacy's Camp Lawton, which replaced the infamous and overcrowded Andersonville prison in fall 1864.
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, can't wait to get back to SAV and check it out!


----------



## Manolito (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I want to go. I went to Andersonville when I was TAD to Albany Georgia.
I have never been moved like that place. The prisoner of war museum was something that shook me to my foundation. Bill


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2010)

I went to Andersonville in 2000 and found the trip to be very educational and moving. 

Not to excuse Wirz' actions, but the POW camps run by the North weren't any better.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 18, 2010)

Apparently this is going to be quite a site.

http://www.wpxi.com/irresistible/24672613/detail.html



> Camp Lawton imprisoned more than 10,000 Union troops after it opened in October 1864 to replace the infamously hellish war prison at Andersonville. But it lasted barely six weeks before Sherman's army arrived in November and burned it.
> 
> The camp's brief existence made it a low priority among scholars. While known to be in or near Magnolia Springs State Park outside Millen, 50 miles south of Augusta, the camp's exact location was never verified.
> 
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been to Magnolia Springs.. they used to have a gator in the spring that I have some pics of somewhere.


----------



## pardus (Aug 18, 2010)

Very interesting...


----------

